# Today...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

OK, I am Jonesing for fishing. I am sitting here at work just waiting to go out there today.

Anybody got any info to share?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Whew! What a lot of info!

More tight lipped then the walleye.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I caught 2 walleye this weekend, both at Long Bridge on Big DL. 12 and 15". One decent pike around 4 pounds, and a plethora of bluegills, small crappie, and smaller largemouth bass. We had a fun opener, despite the weather.

Did you get out Rude?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Our fleet (9 people) caught 31 keepers between Saturday and Sunday on Ottertail. Nothing over 17", nothing kept under 14". Perch were crazy as well. Fished mainly the flats between 10 and 13'. Saturday night right before dark was the most productive.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

We did get on the lake around 3:30 after locking the keys in the truck at the bait shop and paying some guy 15 bucks to slim-jim it.

Then I put the boat in the water and start to motor out and I hear the wife say something about a fire so I shut it off with haste and open the engine compartment. Ever hear 12 eggs and a slab of baccon being dropped into a deep-fat fryer? Me either but I guess it would sound about the same. Boiling oil in a 5.0 Penta sounds really cool. Used the trolling motor to go out, fish and return. Took the last amp to almost make it back to the dock. Wound up doing a long jump from the boat to the dock with a rope in hand to pull it closer. Took her apart yesterday and you guessed it, impeller was shot beyound belief.

Anyways, several slimmers, one good one around 27", and one walleye at 18.5". Used 3/8 oz jigg tipped with minnow or leach in anywhere from 10-20 feet. I don't know if I was too big (3/8 oz) or what but I marked them, just couldn't get them to bite.

We plan on trying somewhere else this weekend. Any idea's?


----------

